# Electricity supply



## 8593rebecca (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi can anyone help? We are building a new townhouse in Ginestar and will need the electricity supply connecting at some point, we understand that you need a spanish registered electrician in order to get the certificate in order to get the meter and supply installed and connected, we have had horrendous quotes, we have been told to simply get a few plug points and lights installed and certificated then the electrician will organise the installation with their electricity board, any help out there?

Reb


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

8593rebecca said:


> Hi can anyone help? We are building a new townhouse in Ginestar and will need the electricity supply connecting at some point, we understand that you need a spanish registered electrician in order to get the certificate in order to get the meter and supply installed and connected, we have had horrendous quotes, we have been told to simply get a few plug points and lights installed and certificated then the electrician will organise the installation with their electricity board, any help out there?
> 
> Reb


You are correct, it needs a properly qualified electrician to finally write off the fit. I heard some while back for a moderate sized property this would be about €400. We had a house wired with all the fitments included and iirc that was €3000 all inclusive


----------



## veronica1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, be careful, always use qualified certified people. do something wrong and the Spanish will have your guts for garters!!



Stravinsky said:


> You are correct, it needs a properly qualified electrician to finally write off the fit. I heard some while back for a moderate sized property this would be about €400. We had a house wired with all the fitments included and iirc that was €3000 all inclusive


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

8593rebecca said:


> Hi can anyone help? We are building a new townhouse in Ginestar and will need the electricity supply connecting at some point, we understand that you need a spanish registered electrician in order to get the certificate in order to get the meter and supply installed and connected, we have had horrendous quotes, we have been told to simply get a few plug points and lights installed and certificated then the electrician will organise the installation with their electricity board, any help out there?
> 
> Reb


Yes, it is a way around it. Fit the absolute minimum & get the boletin & meter installed on that. I've even seen people have the supply installed legally to a garage whilst the house is being refurbished & then just change it to the house when it is finished !


----------

